# Looking to Buy some fresh carp and Buffalo



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey all you bow hunters I would like to buy some FRESH carp and buffalo for bait starting around November thru February. If there is anyone around the Smithville area that bow fishes drop me a PM... thanks for the help:help:


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I got your carp and buffalo, lol.
SS


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm like an old boyscout Loy, the boyscout motto is, "Be Prepared". I'm just trying to get everything ready. I figured this may be better than me and you throwing our arms off with a cast net below the dam later on. Come up and see me a few days when you have some time. :cheers:


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Not too many guys bowfish during those months. We into duck and deer hunting then.
Good luck, I'll pass the word though. Oh, and we can't sell it without a comm. lisc, but most guys will GIVE you all you need


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh Ok,

Thanks for the help...


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

texasGG i have been seeing some bow fishermen at the crabbing site nearly every time I go. i will put the word out to them when I see them next. i am also going to be doing a lot of gasper gou fishing in that time. perfecting my techniques as I go. Little crawfish are the best so far.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Here in Houston I ride my road bike along White Oak Bayou.
Not exactly sure what kind, but in the water they appear to be carp. LOTS of them.
I've often thought of castnetting some and keeping for bait up at Somerville.

Hmph. It's a thought.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Be real carefull on selling carp and buffs. You need to check the regs on that.

Now I see no problem with buying the ICE that the carp and buffs are sitting in though.


----------



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Yeah, there are laws covering everything it seems. I was just thinking instead of someone bowfishing and throwing them away I might be able to dispose of them for you..ya know.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

I am in San Marcos and do a lot of bowfishing throughout the year. I would be happy to call you when I have carp if you are interested in driving to San Marcos. I do have folks around here that I give them to for food so none of my fish go to waste, believe it or not!


----------



## Blackgar (Aug 4, 2004)

There isn't a thing wrong with Carp or Buffalo for eating if you know what to do with it, it really is good white fish


----------

